
Are thinkpads secure? - torgian
I’ve been reading how Lenovo thinkpads are not secure due to something  in the BIOS chip. I know about the super fish a couple years back and the claims that it didn’t affect the T line, but some have said that the bios was still affected.<p>Is this still true today? Is it better to flash the bios and reinstall the OS?
======
DanBC
You haven't said who your adversary is, so it's difficult to give sensible
advice.

~~~
kleer001
If a state power wants your data, they'll get your data, no matter where it
is.

------
vtesucks
The claim is that intels remote management tools can be hacked.

I personally think its true simply because Intel has no incentive to spend
money on them being secure. (they are usually bundled with T and other
enterprise laptops which live behind a firewall).

I would highly recommend getting a bios from reddit.com/r/thinkpad. I don't
think you need to reinstall windows if you bought new but if not then
reinstall windows.

~~~
torgian
I’ll check it out, thanks :)

